# WTB holster for LCP



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Looking for options. Concealed or hip.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

do yourself a favor and get one by HR Customs. Best holster there is for concealment. Local too, I believe retired military. Lives on Navarre beach. PM me for his number or do a search for him on here a-1 in my book.


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

Donut slayer said:


> do yourself a favor and get one by HR Customs. Best holster there is for concealment. Local too, I believe retired military. Lives on Navarre beach. PM me for his number or do a search for him on here a-1 in my book.


If you haven't already seen Dave with HR Custom Holsters, do it. Great guy and great holsters. I have several of his and several Crossbreed Supertucks in horsehide. I stick to HR now because faster turn around and cheaper.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

Also look at the Urban Carry. I use the medium size with my LCP 380 and love it. Comfortable, easy to get the gun out - so, important to me - I carry regularly.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I've got a fobus paddle and leather pocket holster I'll sell you. $25 for the pair. Lmk.


----------



## MCDAVE (Apr 8, 2010)

Check out sneakypete.com. Got one for my LC9, love it.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

MCDAVE said:


> Check out sneakypete.com. Got one for my LC9, love it.


This looks really great. I really like the Urban Carry, too.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

markbxr400 said:


> Also look at the Urban Carry. I use the medium size with my LCP 380 and love it. Comfortable, easy to get the gun out - so, important to me - I carry regularly.


Why the medium instead of the small?


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

I was in mikes yesterday and they had a leather iwb on clearance fore $20 that was regularly $40.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Carried an LCP for a few years in a pocket holster one of the most versatile ways to carry that little pistol especially if you wear sweat pants, athletic shorts, stuff without a belt.... But I would suggest something like a kydek pocket holster vs the fabric uncle mikes.... The kydek tend to hold the pistol in your pocket when you sit down... 

Something like this http://www.alabamaholster.com/product/front-pocket-holster/


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

jspooney said:


> Why the medium instead of the small?


I bought both, planning to use the medium for my S&W M&P Shield 40, and the small for my LCP. I found the medium is slightly longer and dropped the gun better past my hip joint, so even when I'm getting up and down I don't even know its there. And it still pulls out very smoothly. I've tried dozens of others, and so far this is the one that I use everyday. Very comfortable. Works in shorts or long pants - just have to have a belt.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

I 2nd the pocket holster for comfort and speed unless your setting down.
I like Wrangler Cargo Pants because the large pocket is at the correct angle for a pocket holster. If you see trouble just put your hand in your pocket !!!!!!!!


----------

